# What happened to Round 2's Batmobile 1/25?



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Checked the Round 2 website today- MISSING are the snap and glue 1966 Batmobile in 1/25!
Did I miss something?
Gary:wave:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I hope the kit is missing from the website because it's further in the future than the Aurora 1966 Batmobile....



Larry


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know the people at Round 2 have been stooging around wtih their reissuse. The Munsters cars were supposed to be out what, last December? That was at least 4 months ago.

But the Batmobile kits are still listed as TBA on my wholesalers sites.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I hope it's still in the pipes. I have Jimmy Flintstone's kit, but I'd like one in styrene.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The Batmobiles are on hold due to "Boxart" approval being heldup from the licensor..the new release date is August, due to that reason..

Z
*


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

The 1/32 Batmobiles are being pressed out as we speak according to R2's blog from a few days ago:

"Right now, they are running the new 1:32 scale 1966 Batmobile Collector’s Edition Tin...kits"

http://www.collectormodel.com/

Here's some in bags at the China plant:
http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/china-blog03a.jpg

And a test shot maybe?:
http://www.collectormodel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/china-blog04a.jpg

Regards,
Matt


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zathros said:


> *The Batmobiles are on hold due to "Boxart" approval being heldup from the licensor..the new release date is August, due to that reason..
> 
> Z
> *




I don't care if there's a bit more of a wait as long as we get em.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps the same thing that happened to the announced "King Kong" and the Akira Class Starship. Haven't seen those either.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah that one pic looks like the 1/25 prototype...it is not the old Aurora kit! Thing is if that is as far as it is along we aren't going to see this in August I would think. Maybe year's end?
Gary:wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Spockr said:


> The 1/32 Batmobiles are being pressed out as we speak according to R2's blog from a few days ago:
> 
> "Right now, they are running the new 1:32 scale 1966 Batmobile Collector’s Edition Tin...kits"
> 
> ...


I got the august release date on the aurora repop direct from Tom Lowe's secretary at R2, about 2 weeks ago

Z


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

The Aurora repops are out in MAY according to the website. If they are already in production as the photos show they will be out next month.
I'm talking about the NEW tool 1/25 Batmobiles. Does ANYONE know the scoop?
Gary


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Plus how can the box art approval be holding up the kit's release since LAST December???? The art has been shown around since at least last Fall! This doesn't make any sense to me...I guarantee there is more going on in this story that meets the eye!
I wish Phantomstranger would clear this up for us!
Gary


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Spindrift-

No, no great conspiracy. Old licenses like the Batmobile are at the bottom of the approval pile, and there's another issue: the Batmobile design is actually owned by like four different corporations (if you include Mr. Barris himself), and everything has to be approved by _all_ of them before it goes through.

I know it sounds nuts, but the show was made by Universal, who licensed it from DC Comics, who were bought by Warner Brothers, who don't like to share, and then of course, Mr. Barris actually designed and owns the thing. _All_ of them have to be happy before anything moves forward.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Except all these issues with the licensing would probably have been
taken care of before the kit was even announced.
After all even though I don't personally know him Tom seems like
he's a pretty bright guy.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

DarthForge said:


> Except all these issues with the licensing would probably have been
> taken care of before the kit was even announced.


Well, sure, the licensing was lined up before the announcement.
But one of the things with licensing is that they must approve things at certain stages.
Design, sculpt (which don't really apply here) Box art, instruction sheets, etc.
Stuff like that all has to be signed off on before they can actually be produced and released to the public.
If one license holder has an issue, then it goes back to the drawing board, and has to go back through the approval process all over again.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The prototype is the not the stubby Aurora so it must be the 1/25.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The 1966 BATMAN show was 20th Century Fox. Someone else even owns the rights to the Bat insignias as well.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

apls said:


> The 1966 BATMAN show was 20th Century Fox. Someone else even owns the rights to the Bat insignias as well.


-Bat insignia = DC Comics/Warner
-'66 Batmobile/Futura "design" = Barris
-Batman "tv" show = "20th Cen. Fox"
-"Batmobile" name = DC Comics/Warner

This car is buried is legal muck, but the delay in getting these model(s) to market is not attributed to this, as much of the legal hurdles would had to have been resolved way before this re-release, or new product, could have been "announced" by Round 2.

Something else is causing the obvious delays.. either Round 2 has production issues, or DC Comics/Warner has something going on. Barris and Fox are on board without isssue by evidence of the various Mattel/Hotwheel scales (1:64, 1:87, 1:18 and 1:50) already reaching market.

g.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just had a horrible thought; party #5, Debbie Dozier may be interfering with the release, just as she is with the release of the series on DVD by battling with 20th Century Fox, which as far as I know, is still being argued in court.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume because so much Round 2 stuff has been postponed/delayed its not licensing so much as some other issue.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*The aurora repop batmobiles per Tom Lowes office, are due to be released on MAY 10*..*I guess she thought I meant the 1/25 snap kit..In addition, on an unrelated subject, the three stooges reissues are at this moment being shipped to distributors..

Z
*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup Stooges are available now. Steven's International got them in yesterday or the day before.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know when the Munster cars will be released?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

This is great news that the Aurora Repop Batmobile will be finally getting out to the masses after over 35+ years of the molds being stored away!
I can wait another month or so for it to be released,I've already waited 35 years Thanks POLAR LIGHTS!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The figures in the photos are from the Batboat,so that tells you something.....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Um, oops....
I'm sure the guys at MH will announce it here when it comes into stock.
Chris


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

superduty455 said:


> It looks like the 1/32 Aurora Batmobile Tin kit is out.
> I'm not a fan of this scale, waiting for 1/25, but the tin alone and cool factor will get me to buy one. I'm just waiting for Mega Hobby to get it in stock. I saw it at another competitor's online store for about $2 more than Mega Hobby.
> I'm sure the guys at MH will announce it here when it comes into stock.
> Chris


where did you see it in stock at?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The 1/25 snap together one looks interesting. The body is pre finished with red pinstriping and the silver framing on the windows is painted.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> where did you see it in stock at?


Tower.

Chris


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

superduty455 said:


> Tower.
> 
> Chris


Tower hobbies site says mid june?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Stevens International (wholesaler) does not have it, nor does Great Planes the wholesale side of Tower


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Ha! Sorry guys. I got an email from them this morning. I clicked on it and thought it was in stock from the email I had gotten.
Just actually clicked there now and noticed, as was mentioned, it'll be in June.
My apologies guys. Sorry about that.
Chris


----------

